# Mybatis Datenbankabfragen in Java



## Lia (17. Jul 2019)

Hi nutze mybatis für meine Oracle DB. Habe eine Java application die CSV Dateien einliest. Bevor die CSV records in die db eingelesen werden, soll überprüft  werden ob dieser Datensatz schon in der DB existiert. Wie genau kann ich das machen ?


----------



## kneitzel (17. Jul 2019)

Ich habe bisher nur sehr wenig mit Oracle gemacht, aber nach meinem Verständnis gibt es da zwei Möglichkeiten:
a) Du kannst mit MERGE arbeiten um dann - je nach Notwendigkeit - eben ein insert oder update zu machen.
b) Du kannst die Prüfung in eine Stored Procedure verlagern und von mybatis aus halt die Stored Procedure ansteuern.

Dies bezüglich findet sich bei StackOverflow auch einiges. Ein paar erste Treffer wären z.B. zu
a) https://stackoverflow.com/questions/3841441/oracle-how-to-insert-if-a-row-doesnt-exist
b) https://stackoverflow.com/questions/15666856/calling-oracle-stored-procedures-with-mybatis (Da haben sie das Get mit Stored Procedure gemacht, aber das Insert sollte nicht groß anders gehen. Das Prinzip ist da erläutert).


----------

